# Error code 409 maven



## Mart (21. Dez 2021)

Wenn ich versuche mein Package in github hochzuladen krieg ich diesen Error um genau zu sein (bei mvn deploy)

```
[INFO] --- maven-resources-plugin:2.6:resources (default-resources) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[WARNING] Using platform encoding (Cp1252 actually) to copy filtered resources, i.e. build is platform dependent!
[INFO] skip non existing resourceDirectory C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\src\main\resources
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1:compile (default-compile) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[INFO] Nothing to compile - all classes are up to date
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-resources-plugin:2.6:testResources (default-testResources) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[WARNING] Using platform encoding (Cp1252 actually) to copy filtered resources, i.e. build is platform dependent!
[INFO] skip non existing resourceDirectory C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\src\test\resources
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1:testCompile (default-testCompile) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[INFO] Nothing to compile - all classes are up to date
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4:test (default-test) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-jar-plugin:2.4:jar (default-jar) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-install-plugin:2.4:install (default-install) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[INFO] Installing C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\target\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.8.jar to C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\rapidfxcore\de.github.yfons.rapidfx\1.0.8\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.8.jar
[INFO] Installing C:\Users\marti\git\RapidFX\pom.xml to C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\rapidfxcore\de.github.yfons.rapidfx\1.0.8\de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.8.pom
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-deploy-plugin:2.8.1:deploy (default-deploy) @ de.github.yfons.rapidfx ---
[INFO] Uploading to : https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.8/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.8.pom
[INFO] Uploading to : https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.8/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.8.jar
[INFO] Uploaded to : https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.8/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.8.jar (72 kB at 60 kB/s)
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] BUILD FAILURE
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] Total time:  4.454 s
[INFO] Finished at: 2021-12-21T20:52:15+01:00
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ERROR] Failed to execute goal org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.8.1:deploy (default-deploy) on project de.github.yfons.rapidfx: Failed to deploy artifacts: Could not transfer artifact rapidfxcore:de.github.yfons.rapidfx:pom:1.0.8 from/to github (https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg): Failed to transfer https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg/rapidfxcore/de.github.yfons.rapidfx/1.0.8/de.github.yfons.rapidfx-1.0.8.pom. Error code 409, -> [Help 1]
[ERROR]
[ERROR] To see the full stack trace of the errors, re-run Maven with the -e switch.
[ERROR] Re-run Maven using the -X switch to enable full debug logging.
[ERROR]
[ERROR] For more information about the errors and possible solutions, please read the following articles:
[ERROR] [Help 1] http://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/MAVEN/MojoExecutionException
```
witzigerweise manchmal bekomm ich dann auf github einen release? manchmal nicht? mit maven deploy -X krieg ich immer ein BUILD SUCCESS aber da deployed es nicht


ich hatte bisher immer version-SNAPSHOT da hats immer funktioniert

brauch ich da das maven release plugin=? weil ich habkeine ahnung wo hin das gehört, meine poim ist ja wenigstens noch überschaubar


```
<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 https://maven.apache.org/xsd/maven-4.0.0.xsd">
  <modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>
  <groupId>rapidfxcore</groupId>
  <artifactId>de.github.yfons.rapidfx</artifactId>
  <version>1.0.8</version>
  <name>de.github.yfons.rapidfx</name>
<distributionManagement>
   <repository>
     <id>github</id>
     <name>GitHub yfons Apache Maven Packages</name>
     <url>https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg</url>
   </repository>
</distributionManagement>



    <build>
<resources>
    <resource>
        <directory>src/main/resources</directory>
        <includes>
            <include>**/*.fxml</include>
            <include>**/*.css</include>
            <include>**/*.properties</include>
        </includes>
    </resource>
</resources>

        <pluginManagement>
            <plugins>
    <plugin>
        <artifactId>maven-deploy-plugin</artifactId>
        <version>2.8.1</version>
    </plugin>
   
            <plugin>
                <artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>3.8.1</version>
                <configuration>
                    <release>16</release>
                </configuration>
            </plugin>

            </plugins>
        </pluginManagement>
    </build>


  <dependencies>
      <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-controls -->
    <dependency>
        <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
        <artifactId>javafx-controls</artifactId>
        <version>17</version>
    </dependency>
    <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-graphics -->
    <dependency>
        <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
        <artifactId>javafx-graphics</artifactId>
        <version>17</version>
    </dependency>


  </dependencies>
</project>
```

die xml settings habe ich von der maven anleitung für deployen auf github geklaut
sowie das obere auch

```
<settings xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/SETTINGS/1.0.0"
  xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
  xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/SETTINGS/1.0.0
                      http://maven.apache.org/xsd/settings-1.0.0.xsd">

  <activeProfiles>
    <activeProfile>github</activeProfile>
  </activeProfiles>

  <profiles>
    <profile>
      <id>github</id>
      <repositories>
                <repository>
                    <id>central</id>
                    <url>https://repo1.maven.org/maven2</url>
                </repository>
        <repository>
          <id>github</id>
          <url>https://maven.pkg.github.com/yfons/RapidFXorg</url>
          <snapshots>
            <enabled>true</enabled>
          </snapshots>
        </repository>
      </repositories>
    </profile>
  </profiles>

  <servers>
    <server>
      <id>github</id>
      <username>yfons</username>
      <password>gh</password>
    </server>
  </servers>
</settings>
```

ich bin einfach ratlos ich habe keine Ahnung was überhaupt von mir verlangt wird, mein access token hat die höchsten rechte und der ist das einzige wo ich weis der funktoiiniert


----------



## Robert Zenz (21. Dez 2021)

Mart hat gesagt.:


> ich hatte bisher immer version-SNAPSHOT da hats immer funktioniert


Vermutlich weil die Versionsnummer nicht ident sein darf (mit "-SNAPSHOT" hast du ja jedes mal eine neue eindeutige).


----------



## Mart (21. Dez 2021)

Robert Zenz hat gesagt.:


> Vermutlich weil die Versionsnummer nicht ident sein darf (mit "-SNAPSHOT" hast du ja jedes mal eine neue eindeutige).


ich versuchs mal mit neuer nummer


----------



## LimDul (21. Dez 2021)

Eine Version, die einmal "released" ist, also kein Snapshot mehr ist, darf nicht mehr geändert werden.


----------



## Mart (21. Dez 2021)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Eine Version, die einmal "released" ist, also kein Snapshot mehr ist, darf nicht mehr geändert werden.


schön wäre es wenn ich so weit kommen würde

ich hab jetzt alles alte gelöscht
und nohcmal deployed 

jetzt ist es auch in 
C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository
vorhanden und in git wird auch der maven link angezeigt
nur

es exisitiert nur in meinem lokalen pfad, ich kann von anderen projekten nicht darauf zugreifen


----------



## Mart (21. Dez 2021)

ich kapier nicht wie ich das ding online kriege für andere, es hat "github.xml" dateien usw und github hat auch den maven link dazu erstellt

aber es will mir nicht gelingen


----------

